# Electricity and water don't mix!



## schroschro (Mar 9, 2011)

My previous post was about my sunroof leaking. Well, that's not all. The seal at the bottom of my windshield is not very sealed at all, leading to a small drip down by my foot rest...ya, there's a bunch of wires down there. Well, as I'm reversing out of my parking spot at work, I hear what sounds like a door unlocking as I let off the brake. This sound occurs, coming from the rear of the car, every time I let off the brake, my entire ride home. I also noticed that my door ajar light kept coming on and going off even though all of my doors were shut. Once I get home, my boyfriend and room mate are trying to figure what the eff is going on while I'm toweling as much water off the shade and passenger seat as I could. So we figure out that it's my rear hatch is unlocking slightly every time I let off the break. Even better, I can no longer open my hatch unless my brake is being held down. Oh it gets even better! Instead of opening the hatch, the smart button on the handle of my hatch only locks/unlocks the doors. So in the midst of all the leaky moisture in the depths of my Versa that I've only had for 4 days, some wiring has gone terribly awry. I can't even get it to my shop until Saturday. If something that bananas happens from a little water, how safe is it for me to be driving to and from work for the next 2 days??:wtf:


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

did you buy that car new? sounds to me like you got a pre-owned, previously damaged car....


----------



## schroschro (Mar 9, 2011)

Yes it had one previous owner. I knew I shouldn't have trusted a bunch of Honda mechanics inspecting a Nissan


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

did you get a carfax on it? 

just because they're at honda doesn't mean they don't know nissans. 

Problem is, the vehicle you purchased has previous damage. Sounds like you didn't run a carfax. I'm willing to bet there's a hit on the carfax for a collision/damages. Windshields aren't supposed to leak ever, and sunroofs on relatively newer cars shouldn't leak. I'm betting there's damage to the chassis causing flex which caused the sunroof to leak and the windshield to become unseated/unsealed in a location.......bad.


----------



## schroschro (Mar 9, 2011)

Totally got the Carfax. It said there had been one accident, but that's all it said. There were absolutely no detais on the incident. It also said that this car was okay. The dealership ensured me that their mechanics had put it through a full inspection and that everything looked good. How would they miss something so signifigant as two bunk seals and a jacked up chasis?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

well they don't test for leaks so I can see the seals being overlooked. 

as for the chassis, have someone drive behind you to see if the car "crabs" i.e. when driving straight, if the car is at sort of an angle. That could be indicative of the bad chassis OR just a bad alignment. Either way, you may want to contact the dealer and let them know what's going on.


----------



## Trivious (Mar 30, 2011)

If it makes you feel any better, I bought mine new with 0 miles from the dealer. I paid cash for it fully loaded $22k and mine leaks the same way. Just paid $100 to have the sunroof drians unclogged yesterday and it still leaks.


----------

